# DIY: PC Build + Home Security



## adam_c (May 31, 2007)

This is my first DIY project, so I'm rather naive and would therefore appreciate any information you can offer.

I want to build a PC which I can use for personal use including image editing.

Usage will primarily be for image editing, internet work, and some word processing/spreadsheet tasks; however speed is important.

In addition I want to construct a security system, whereby I can monitor 4 CCTV cameras using the PC, as well as remotely over the internet, and using my mobile phone, as well as recording footage when a given criteria is met (motion or time).

Two cameras will be indoors, and two will be outdoors (need to have IR illumination in order to record in the dark).

Advice Required

_PC Build_

I need advice on components.

I've never really understood different motherboards, so treat me as a complete beginner as far as chipsets go.

I'm not use what the requirements will be for the security side of things, but with speed being important, should I be looking at 2GB or 4GB RAM?

I've looked at some different processors, and am confused as to dual cores, quad etc; and there seems to be a large variation in price. I want a processor that wont hold me back, but don't want to remortgage to pay for it.

As far as hard drive, I would like a separate drive for CCTV recordings (size? 500GB? 1000GB?) and for other use (250GB? 500GB?).

What do I need to take into consideration when I look for cases, PSU, cooling, fans?

_Security_

Can anyone recommend cameras for indoor and outdoor use?

I'm presuming I can set up a kind of wireless network between camera and computer to record footage, is this right?

How can I view the cameras online? Does it work in a similar way to a webcam? How do I view the camera using my mobile phone?

I'm sure I will think of more questions, and answers will give way to more questions; but for now I didn't want to ask too much and put people off responding.

In advance I want to thank you for any advice you can offer, and knowledge you can pass on.

Many Thanks,


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

If you shop around you should be able to get a package of 4 cameras and a DVR for a decent price. Its not too difficult to install.(its my job) Depends how technical you really want to get and how much to you want to spend. Over heree you can get 4 camers. DVR and monitor for under AUD$1000. Granted the quality may not be the best. For your best results dont go wirelesss. Install cable for best results.


----------



## BrianMcDowell (Apr 22, 2008)

You can create a fairly robust home security network on your home computer if you are running a server. If you are like me, you have 2 to 3 computers in a closet that you use for parts. You can hook up web cams to your computer and view them off line. Of coarse you would have to be watching in order to see what is going on but it is a great way to keep an eye on nanny's and the family while you are out of town


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

BrianMcDowell said:


> Of coarse you would have to be watching in order to see what is going on but it is a great way to keep an eye on nanny's and the family while you are out of town


  

The few different network based cameras that I have seen come with some level of recording capabilities where the video is saved to the hard drive. The software may have some options to record only during certain times and days or if a certain amount of motion is detected in a given target. Some also allow you to continuously record stop motion video where a singe frame is captured every few seconds.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Do It Yourself Projects (24 Viewing) 
_Got something around the house that needs fixing and is *NOT* a computer?_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buck, just because a computer is used in the security system under discussion, that doesn't make it off-topic for this forum.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Buck, just because a computer is used in the security system under discussion, that doesn't make it off-topic for this forum.


If you say so...


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi adam_c !

If you are still open to advice ... I think that all you need is:

1. There are purpose-built video capture cards for security with upto 16 different video inputs ... you can buy any one of these (expensive ... though Chinese should be cheaper ... check out globalsources.com ... check for interface as well ... PCI, etc ) or

2. You can buy two dual-tuner cards giving you option to record four video streams ... these are cheaper ... usually same brand with driver support ... check for compatible OS

3. 10K drives in a RAID array ... any number you want ... depending on the quality level you select for recording ... usually you can select a motherboard now with built-in good raid support

4. Security cams are very cheap and do come with Infra-Red/Night Vision

5. Cabling to hook up the cameras with/without audio

6. Software shall take care of scheduled recordings ... whereas ... a motion detector can be built to send the infrared signal for recording option ... you need to search around for that

7. DVD-RW or Tape drive to back-up your data ... at least keep a few days stored up ... you never know what you might need later

8. Any other thing to make the system work

Hope this helps!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

ahmed's on the right track, but seriously, 10K drive arrays are WAY overkill for this.

We build and sell DVRs based on the VideoInsight cards and software. A basic $300 Celeron machine with a 300GB SATA drive is more than sufficient to record up to 16 channels at a combined 60ips, and depending on resolution, motion and compression settings, give you up to a month of storage.

With a 4-channel card, you could easily store a couple months worth of video at very good quality.

Here's VideoInsight's offering for a 4-channel card: http://video-insight.com/Purchase/Capture-Cards/VN30.aspx (I don't know the price offhand, but I really don't think a pair of dual-tuner cards will be any cheaper, and they'd be a lot harder to integrate, if that's even possible, into most security software - it would essentially have to be designed to record from four different hardware sources, and most isn't.)

And info on their Video Server software: http://video-insight.com/Products/Video-Server.aspx

No need to wire in motion detectors - the software will detect motion within each camera frame and record as appropriate. You can select multiple areas with different levels of sensitivity and even block out areas that you don't want to trigger recording (say, traffic going past in the background). It can also be told to continue recording for 'x' seconds or frames after motion stops, and can buffer a set time BEFORE motion begins, so you don't miss anything.

The VideoInsight software also has a Web Client component - if you install IIS first, it will add this automatically, giving you web access to your video feed. And yes, it even works on web-enabled phones - I can view our client sites on my Treo650 (PalmOS with Blazer browser) and my HTC Titan (Windows Mobile 6.1 with Opera Mobile browser), and one client also uses his MotoQ to check in on his shop when he's on the road. (We've also got it to work with a Moto RAZR through a WAP browser, but it's really too tiny to be useful).

There are other similar packages (Geovision, etc.) out there, but VideoInsight is the one I'm familiar with, thus the pitch (no, I don't get a commission). If you go with this type of solution, make sure the one you get has all the features you want. Not all of them do the web-client thing, for example.

Oh yes, VideoInsight has a demo of their web-browser access at http://www.demovi.com if you want to check it out.

A CD/DVD writer is really only necessary if you need to export video regularly - we include them in client machines because they often need to export video for the police, but it's not really needed for "regular backup". Most DVR software will simply record until the drive is full (or up to the designated amount of freespace) and then delete the oldest footage on a daily basis. Leave a separate small partition free if you want to save clips now and then, it's way more convenient that constantly putting stuff on CD. We'll usually build machines with a 20-30GB partition for system, software, and exports, and leave the rest of the drive for the main video storage.

Remember, there's no need with this type of application to record every camera at full-motion 30fps video - most sites find 1-2fps more than sufficient for surveillance purposes, and even 10fps looks very close to full-motion. Most things you're capturing aren't moving fast enough for it to matter.

One final thought: if you're building a machine for video surveillance, you really want to leave it dedicated to this task.


----------



## ahmedfarazch (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Again!

I agree as well! ... You might also check out "IP based" surveillance systems being promoted by the likes of D-Link and Linksys ... I am sure there shall be others ... where this caught my attention:

"You can remotely monitor your camera using a Web-based interface or through the included D-Link IP surveillance software. The Web-based interface allows up to 10 simultaneous users to view the live feed from the camera. Using the feature-rich IP surveillance software, monitor and manage up to 16 cameras, set recording schedules, configure motion detection settings, and change settings on a single or multiple cameras."


If cameras follow the standards ... 10/100 Ethernet requiring CAT 5/LAN cable or 802.11a/b/g/n for Wi-Fi (which most people would advise against) ... then ... it should be easy to use and develop custom applications for ... offering greater flexibility and integration with the digital recording functionality ... to give a complete digital solution ... Do let us know what you have in your mind! Bye!


----------

